
Third prominent banker found dead in six days - arjn
http://www.housingwire.com/articles/28796-third-prominent-banker-found-dead-in-six-days
======
philiphodgen
I know this is sad for the families and I know that in another thread people
commented on statistical likelihood a for suicide and how this is within the
bounds of "expected."

But there is another point. "Prominent". One of the three carried the title of
Vice President. I don't know if banking now is like when I worked for a bank,
but "Vice President" is a nothing title. I was a Vice President and trust me I
was nothing. (Bank: Security Pacific, acquired in 1991 at which point I was
one of thousands who were put in the ejector seat.)

I think these articles tell us more about the authors' predilections for
finding conspiracies than anything else.

~~~
esMazer
and now the count goes to 4 [ [http://rt.com/business/russell-investments-
chief-economist-d...](http://rt.com/business/russell-investments-chief-
economist-dead-564/) ]

~~~
mistakoala
Who was the third, then?

------
justinsteele
Wow, the ad I got when viewing the page had pretty terrible timing.
[https://oasc17.247realmedia.com/RealMedia/ads/Creatives/Hous...](https://oasc17.247realmedia.com/RealMedia/ads/Creatives/Housingw/LenderLive_Pushdown_Feb14/LenderLive_11.4.13_970x90.gif/1391184202)

------
MarkTee
Don't even know where to start when it comes to those comments...

"Bill and Hillary killed 23 people in Arkansas. I'm sure there's a Bengazzi
link to this, or maybe Whitewater. You never know, you know? I've always
thought Bill Clinton had something to do with that Jon Benet deal"

~~~
Fasebook
Why would you know?

~~~
mdda
One would _hope_ to understand a little. After all, all votes are equal in a
democracy.

------
mistakoala
Attention to detail is lacking here. The 'banker' at JP Morgan wasn't a
banker.

Given the size of the banking/ finance industry, is the frequency of these
'unusual' deaths in line with what they might normally be expected to be?
IIRC, the Foxconn deaths 'scandal' was misleading because the number of
suicide-related deaths wasn't unexpected for a population the size of the
workforce. A similar explanation for the France Telecom 'scandal' a few years
ago, too.

It has the feel to it of a conspiracy that is just gathering pace for
sensational reporting.

Seems legit: [http://www.businessinsider.com/most-suicidal-
occupations-201...](http://www.businessinsider.com/most-suicidal-
occupations-2011-10?op=1)

